# linux binaries in FreeBSD



## matrix007 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,
Please I want to know if I can use Linux binaries in FreeBSD to integrate Linux Kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

What do you mean by "integrate"?  Please use enough words to fully describe what you want to do.


----------



## fonz (Feb 27, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> p[red]P[/red]lease[red],[/red] i[red]I[/red] want to know if i[red]I[/red] can use l[red]L[/red]inux binaries in FreeBSD to integrate l[red]L[/red]inux K[red]k[/red]ernel.


FreeBSD can run Linux binaries, but keep in mind that the corresponding userland is based upon Fedora 10, which is fairly old. What do you mean by "to integrate (the/a) Linux kernel"?


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 27, 2013)

I want to install MIPV6 deamon (UMIP) in FreeBSD. *W*hen *I* download the version of MIPV6 *I* don*'*t have any problem but in the stage of patching this version *I* have this message 
	
	



```
configure: error: kernel headers do not support MIPv6
```


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 27, 2013)

From this topic and your previous one, I think you might have the wrong idea about FreeBSD.

FreeBSD is an operating system like Windows. You will probably have as much luck "integrating Linux Kernel" into Windows Vista.

FreeBSD supports Linux binaries much like it supports Windows binaries through Wine. This does not mean it would be possible to integrate with the Windows NT kernel or anything like that.

Does this clear things up?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> I want to install MIPV6 deamon(UMIP) in FreeBSD,when i download the version of MIPV6 i dont have any problem but in the stage of patching this version i have this message "configure: error: kernel headers do not support MIPv6."



In that other thread, you were referred to the mailing lists.

Why are you determined to add an old Linux kernel to FreeBSD to get a feature that may already be present natively?


----------



## fonz (Feb 27, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> MIPV6 deamon (UMIP)


That thing requires support from the kernel. Recent Linux kernels have this support, FreeBSD doesn't yet as far as I know.


----------



## matrix007 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't have any idea how *I* can install MIPv6 in FreeBSD because *I* tried some solutions, but the same reply


```
configure: error: kernel headers do not support MIPv6
```

*I*f you have an idea how to add  MIPv6 in FreeBSD please tel*l* me.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2013)

How many different ways do we have to tell you that a Linux kernel will not work on FreeBSD before you believe it?  Linux kernel code will not work on FreeBSD.  There is probably some other operating system out there where it would work, maybe even one that runs the Linux kernel natively.


----------



## srobert (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't have much knowledge regarding IPv6 in FreeBSD. But a rather dated site, http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20050707/, references MIPv6 in connection to FreeBSD 5. Beware that Linux OS distributions and FreeBSD use different kernels. If the source you downloaded requires kernel headers for a Linux system, that source is not likely compatible with FreeBSD.


----------

